# Show us your Drip Tips



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Something that doesn't get much air time are drip tips... Show us your fancy drip tips or just your favourites!

I think my favourites are pretty obvious! I love the Full Bore US Flag drip tips from Bully Tips!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Thats quite a colection you have ther @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thats quite a colection you have ther @Rob Fisher



Yip I have a problem... I am getting therapy for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Something that doesn't get much air time are drip tips... Show us your fancy drip tips or just your favourites!
> 
> I think my favourites are pretty obvious! I love the Full Bore US Flag drip tips from Bully Tips!
> 
> ...



Nobody will have the guts to post a pic of their mediocre collection compared to this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Something that doesn't get much air time are drip tips... Show us your fancy drip tips or just your favourites!
> 
> I think my favourites are pretty obvious! I love the Full Bore US Flag drip tips from Bully Tips!
> 
> ...


if im right that drip tip collection is worth about R5k ???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if im right that drip tip collection is worth about R5k ???



A little more than that plus shipping.  They range from $35 to $48 each.


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

May I present the weaknesses of @Rob Fisher 

1. Reos
2. Driptips
3. You can't see it in the picture but It's also menthol ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> May I present the weaknesses of @Rob Fisher
> 
> 1. Reos
> 2. Driptips
> 3. You can't see it in the picture but It's also menthol ice



Guilty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

I love your tips Rob

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/10/14)

Awesome and unique collection @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

My drip tip collection consists of Fusion Drip Tips by Vicious Ant. I need one more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> My drip tip collection consists of Fusion Drip Tips by Vicious Ant. I need one more!



@Andre, those tumbled bodies are looking quite rugged but so awesome

I see the slight blemishes - I assume from travels to Georgia and many other places - adds so much character 

- thanks for advising me to go tumbled

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

OK so it appears this thread was a kak idea... only @Andre and I showed our Drip Tips... So let me put some new pictures up taken with my Casio camera I bought on my way to Spain while waiting in Dubai! I think the quality is rather better than my iPhone 4S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Oh I forgot my favourite right now is this one!




And this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Lol, Rob, mine are all boring - of the plastic flat or delrin round variety
Cheap but i like their size, feel, taste and temperature

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Mine aren't particularly fancy, so I glammed the photo up with a nice background 




and yes, I use all of these devices

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine aren't particularly fancy, so I glammed the photo up with a nice background
> 
> View attachment 13782
> 
> ...


Great compilation, and good selection of dts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have a problem... I am getting therapy for it.



I hate to say this, but I don't think it's working ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine aren't particularly fancy, so I glammed the photo up with a nice background
> and yes, I use all of these devices



Thank you for coming to play in my thread @BumbleBee and what a nice collection of vaping tools you have... and I do enjoy the background as well!

Come on the rest of you let's see your Drip Tips!


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

@BumbleBee - where can I get that green one???


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> @BumbleBee - where can I get that green one???


I got it from VapeMob, the green is out of stock though. Here's the link 
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/plastic-drip-tips/


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you for coming to play in my thread @BumbleBee and what a nice collection of vaping tools you have... and I do enjoy the background as well!
> 
> Come on the rest of you let's see your Drip Tips!


Thanks Rob, I do really enjoy my toys 

I'm content with my drip tips, could do with a few more interesting ones but the fasttech ones will have to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (24/10/14)

Not really sure which drip tip this is, or where i got it from, lol. All i know is that it was silver/stainless steel and i gave it a good torching, and that I LOVE IT

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (24/10/14)

Custom tip made by vape club


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (24/10/14)

Alex said:


> Custom tip made by vape club
> 
> 
> Sent from my Reo


Looks horrible! Were is mine @JakesSA !!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Alex said:


> Custom tip made by vape club



OK I see @JakesSA has been holding out on us... the cat is out the bag and we need some of these! Failure to declare that you are a Drip Maker of note could cost you financially!




So for the sake of the nation and to save you an Elephant or seven I suggest we see some of these on the web site real soon!

I knew there was a reason for this thread in the first place!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

Ya I'll take one of those please


----------



## TylerD (24/10/14)

What the F man! @JakesSA I need some of those! Now!


----------



## JakesSA (24/10/14)

You mean like these?



These are custom made by my mentor, freehand on a manual lathe with a forming tool. The fact that they look so similar speaks to his skill. Stainless rings on the left two and brass on the right. They are machined from acetal/delrin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> You mean like these?
> View attachment 13804
> 
> 
> These are custom made by my mentor, freehand on a manual lathe with a forming tool. The fact that they look so similar speaks to his skill. Stainless rings on the left two and brass on the right. They are machined from acetal/delrin.



And how much are the white ones and do you have stock Honey Pie?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (24/10/14)

@JakesSA make a bunch and bring them to the meet  those are awesome


----------



## JakesSA (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And how much are the white ones and do you have stock Honey Pie?



Mmm .. please don't let @VapeGrrl hear you call me that, I'll never hear the end of it! 

There are a few available, and they go for R90 each, all monies directly to the maker.
He has another taller design which I will post tomorrow as soon as I stock up on more o-rings..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Mmm .. please don't let @VapeGrrl hear you call me that, I'll never hear the end of it!
> 
> There are a few available, and they go for R90 each, all monies directly to the maker.
> He has another taller design which I will post tomorrow as soon as I stock up on more o-rings..


Please add the black one to my order if possible. Please Honey Pie?
Can your mentor maybe copy a Vicious Ant Fusion drip tip in black?


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

if there any left ill take a black and white please i heard about these from @Alex today and they look awsome!


----------



## JakesSA (24/10/14)

Sigh ... 

Sure thing, stainless or brass spacer?


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Sigh ...
> 
> Sure thing, stainless or brass spacer?


Stainless, please.


----------



## JakesSA (24/10/14)

I think before we start placing orders let me post some pics of the taller one .. a man's gotta have choices!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Mmm .. please don't let @VapeGrrl hear you call me that, I'll never hear the end of it!
> 
> There are a few available, and they go for R90 each, all monies directly to the maker.
> He has another taller design which I will post tomorrow as soon as I stock up on more o-rings..



I would like 2 white ones please! I will go order some more stuff and you can ship them at the same time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Stainless for me please!


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like 2 white ones please! I will go order some more stuff and you can ship them at the same time.


Maybe we should reserve an iStick each? Our ebay order is not coming to light and getting no response from that side. It they rock up, I shall sell them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Maybe we should reserve an iStick each? Our ebay order is not coming to light and getting no response from that side. It they rock up, I shall sell them.



Sweet! I can live with that! Let me go look at the colours... I really like the Blue one! Yes please one Blue reserved @JakesSA and two white stainless steel banded Drip tips!


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet! I can live with that! Let me go look at the colours... I really like the Blue one! Yes please one Blue reserved @JakesSA and two white stainless steel banded Drip tips!


Great, did mine (silver) via PM.


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

we all going to be isticky soon  on a serious note i got to play with one of these the other day and i love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/10/14)

Where can i find the istick on his site? Any help


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Where can i find the istick on his site? Any help


Only visible to subscribers!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Only visible to subscribers!


Okay thx buddy


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay thx buddy


Pulling your leg, bro....just PM @VapeGrrl and ask her to reserve one for you. Colours are blue, black, red and silver.


----------



## VapeSnow (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Pulling your leg, bro....just PM @VapeGrrl and ask her to reserve one for you. Colours are blue, black, red and silver.


Haha funny guy. I just logged in and still could not see the istick. What is the price on this?


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Haha funny guy. I just logged in and still could not see the istick. What is the price on this?


Not yet fixed, but will be below R700, you can check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Not yet fixed, but will be below R700, you can check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/


Thx for the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (25/10/14)

@JakesSA the white ones look similar to the stingray x drip tips, is it the same bore(mine is approx 7mm inside diam), if it is could you possibly add one to my order with the bf odin
ss, brass either way I like the looks so whatever you have available will do and it will look sick on my reo


----------



## Paulie (25/10/14)

Here a nice vid of some drip tips in the usa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (25/10/14)

Al3x said:


> @JakesSA the white ones look similar to the stingray x drip tips, is it the same bore(mine is approx 7mm inside diam), if it is could you possibly add one to my order with the bf odin
> ss, brass either way I like the looks so whatever you have available will do and it will look sick on my reo



Will do, the short ones are indeed inspired by the Stingray X


----------

